# New member- Amy Veilleux



## HuntressAmy

Hey Everyone ,

I'm so glad that I finally joined Archery Talk, there is so much good information here ! . I'm very new to hunting. I started about 2 years ago , and while I have been in the field , I haven't shot anything other than small game( which is fine , I've had some wonderful experiences so far )..

I'm looking to gain to sharpen my skills with bowhunting , and just hunting in general. I also do alot of networking.

I model part time, and also recently started a business of wildlife feeders.



:tongue:

Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gunner4340

hello and good luck


----------



## Double S

Welcome to Archerytalk Amy. There's a lot of great Info here. 

Simon.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* HuntressAmy. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## tarleet

:wav::welcomesign::welcome::darkbeer:


----------



## Rackhunter78

Welcome aboard!


----------



## thunderchicken2

Welcome! And didn't you know, newbies have to post a pic of themselves


----------



## HuntressAmy

Thanks for the all great welcomes  

ThunderChicken : I have a profile picture , I'm not sure why you can't see it:-/


----------



## thunderchicken2

HuntressAmy said:


> Thanks for the all great welcomes
> 
> ThunderChicken : I have a profile picture , I'm not sure why you can't see it:-/


sorry bout that...didn't even look there before I posted (doh!)


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## neo71665

HuntressAmy said:


> I have a profile picture




:jaw:


----------



## Bow Avenger

Welcome to AT huntressAmy. I think you like it here alot of gr8 guys and gals in here. Some are crazy but most are pretty good.:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## psefan

*welcome*

welcome amy


----------



## owensc

:welcomesign:to Archery Talk:thumbs_up


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ecwarren

:welcomesign: To AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## MNmike

*hello Amy*



HuntressAmy said:


> Hey Everyone ,
> 
> I'm so glad that I finally joined Archery Talk, there is so much good information here ! . I'm very new to hunting. I started about 2 years ago , and while I have been in the field , I haven't shot anything other than small game( which is fine , I've had some wonderful experiences so far )..
> 
> I'm looking to gain to sharpen my skills with bowhunting , and just hunting in general. I also do alot of networking.
> 
> I model part time, and also recently started a business of wildlife feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Thanks


:thumbs_up

Welcome!

Well this may be your lucky year.

I know I didn't connect my first 2 seasons.

So where you at in our wonderful State?

And tell me more about your feeders. I'd rather buy local.


----------



## Buckdowner340

Hey Amy, Thats pretty cool about the feeders and modeling,I was wondering what kind of bow you shoot?


----------



## King

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------

